

Michael Lewis: America Must Rescue the Bonuses at Goldman Sachs - soundsop
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=a6a6nqXGVdZY&refer=columnist_lewis

======
giardini
Wall Street's made billions in profits over the last decade on mortgages and
mortgage-based securities. Now that the possibility of a loss arises, the same
firms are screaming for a lifeline from the taxpayer (actually, it's more like
they want to trade boats - our good one for theirs with the hole in it).

Let 'em all die, the bunch of crooks, liars and charlatans. They can all join
Enron in financial Hell.

~~~
robak
Could not agree more. Wall St. is soooo capitalistic in boom times. And when
the bust comes they all cry for socialism. I would pack all these guys and
send to Cuba or North Korea. They want socialism? Give it to them!

